# imapd + Postgresql backend



## Business_Woman (May 4, 2014)

Hi,

I am trying to set up Cyrus Imap to use PostgreSQL as a backend for looking up usernames and passwords, but so far i haven't had much luck.
in /usr/local/lib/sasl2/smtpd.conf i have the following:

```
pwcheck_method: auxprop
auxprop_plugin: sql
mech_list: PLAIN
sql_verbose: yes
sql_engine: pgsql
sql_user: <username>
sql_hostnames: localhost
sql_password: <password>
sql_database: <database>
sql_select: SELECT '%p' FROM users WHERE username='%u'
log_level: 3
```

when trying to connect i see the following:

```
imap[60300]: SQL engine 'mysql' not supported
imap[60300]: SQL engine 'mysql' not supported
imap[60300]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available
imap[60300]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available
imap[60300]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
```

why it tries to use mysql when i specified postgresql, beats me :\


----------

